# Replacement springs?



## mbroberg (Jul 6, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a source for stiff, sturdy replacement springs for pens that use Parker style refills?  I have had some problems with the springs that come in some of the Sierra style kits.  Sometimes stretching them helps, but I fear that a spring might loose it's, "umph" after being sold to a customer.  I'd feel better putting the pens out there with a good, robust spring.
Thanks


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 6, 2010)

wood~n~whimsies sells them!  www.woodnwhimsies.com

under "pen parts"


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 6, 2010)

seamus7227 said:


> wood~n~whimsies sells them!  www.woodnwhimsies.com
> 
> under "pen parts"



Thanks.  I'll give them a try:wink:.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jul 7, 2010)

Have you looked at Staples or Office Depot?


----------



## turbowagon (Jul 7, 2010)

I just experimented with 3 sizes of springs from Elliot Landes as well as the ones sold by Wood 'n' Whimsies.

The best of the four types for Parker refills are the ones sold from Wood 'n' Whimsies.  But I feel there is still room for improvement if they could be a little stiffer.

- Joe


----------

